# Nursing Home initial evaluation question- help!



## goldejoa (Mar 5, 2008)

This is an area of that i am not familiar with at all, however someone asked me the question so I am looking for help!

There is a new group of physcians taking over a nursing home.  Since all of the patients are "new" to this group the physicians want to do new initial visits on the patients, since they are "new".  Can they do that?  They tried doing annual assessments, but that was a no go since a year had not passed since the patient's last assessment.   Is there a code to cover what they want to accomplish?  Your help is appreciated.

JG


----------

